# Harbor Freight 9500 Watt Inverter Generator.



## drmerdp

There’s a new kid in town. Looks promising, certainly priced competitively. Unfortunately does not appear to be parallel-able. 


















9500 Watt SUPER QUIET Inverter Generator with CO SECURE Technology


Amazing deals on this 9500W Co Secure Inverter Generator at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## tabora

Looks very much like the Duromax XP9000iH... Not dual-fuel, though.








DUROMAX 9,000-Watt/7,600-Watt Dual Fuel Remote Start Inverter Generator with Portable Digital Parallel 50-State XP9000iH - The Home Depot


1 of the largest digital inverters available on the market, the XP9000iH is excellent for emergency home backup or power on the jobsite. Use clean power to operate your television, laptops and other sensitive



www.homedepot.com







drmerdp said:


> Unfortunately does not appear to be parallel-able.


It DOES have the parallel connectors on the front panel at the top-center.


----------



## Robh

I was just going to add that to the other thread's list and you beat me to it. I'm a bit worried it's TOO cheap, but I'm glad others are getting into the business. With any luck Champion will release a closed version of their 100520, and then I'll pounce.


----------



## tabora

drmerdp said:


> There’s a new kid in town.


That or the Duromax would be an inexpensive parallel unit for your Honda!


----------



## speedy2019

Not a bad price either,, your getting quite alot for your money.


----------



## drmerdp

tabora said:


> That or the Duromax would be an inexpensive parallel unit for your Honda!


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## JohnNY

So I don't see any 30 amp 240 outlet on that? All 20amp 120v's? 

Edit: says it has it-

Includes: (4) 120v 20A GFCI protected outlets, 120v/240v 30A twistlock, 120v 30A twistlock, 12v 8A DC, (2) USB outlets


Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaSwamp

Now that thing looks like a hurricane machine!


----------



## JohnNY

It says that all outlets are GFCI protected. Now thats gonna cause it to trip on interlock because of the wiring for the inlet box if it protects the 30amp twistlock also like mine. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iowagold

drmerdp said:


> There’s a new kid in town. Looks promising, certainly priced competitively. Unfortunately does not appear to be parallel-able.
> 
> View attachment 9071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9500 Watt SUPER QUIET Inverter Generator with CO SECURE Technology
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 9500W Co Secure Inverter Generator at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com


*click here for the harbor freight site*
*here are the specs;*
PRODUCT OVERVIEW
This PREDATOR® 9500W Max Starting, 7600W Running Super Quiet Inverter Generator uses a powerful 459cc engine providing clean, efficient power where it's needed most. With a 6.8 gallon fuel tank, this closed frame inverter generator delivers runtimes up to 18.5 hours @ 25% load. Designed with efficiency in mind, this inverter generator is built with Electronic Speed Control Mode (ESC Mode) to optimize engine performance, maximize runtime and lower fuel consumption. Rated at 67 dB, this 9500 max starting watt closed-frame inverter generator delivers enough power to back up your home while operating at the same volume as a quiet conversation. Featuring a lightweight, compact design versatile enough for multiple applications and smooth-rolling flat free tires for effortless portability.

CO SECURE™ technology automatically shuts down the generator for safety when harmful levels of carbon monoxide are detected
Ultrapowerful PREDATOR® 459cc engine provides plenty of power for large backup applications
Pure sine wave inverter technology safely powers sensitive electronics such as smartphones, laptops, TVs
Super-quiet enclosure significantly reduces generator noise levels, operating at only 67 dB
Integrated hour meter makes it easy to track maintenance levels
Electric start with non-spillable battery (included) for easy starts every time
Includes four flat-free wheels and foldable handle for easy portability
Includes: (4) 120v 20A GFCI protected outlets, 120v/240v 30A twistlock, 120v 30A twistlock, 12v 8A DC, (2) USB outlets

IMPORTANT INFORMATION
This item can only be shipped within the 48 contiguous states via Standard Ground Shipping. In order to return this item for a refund or replacement, all fuel must first be drained.
An additional lift-gate charge may apply.
This item is subject to a 20% restocking fee
-----------------------------------------------
so if i am reading this right it is closer to the old 6500..
no fuel injection.
and larger engine so it will drink more gasoline.
and the below specs;
120/240 VAC, 60 Hz, 63.3 / 31.7 A, 1 Phase
12 VDC, 8 A (nominal)
5V USB, 3.1A
7600 Running Watts
9500 Maximum Starting Watts
------------------------
so if you are going to try to get all of the power out of the gen set you will need to modify it for a 50 amp twistlock and a 50 amp breaker...

this is a pass for now.....
plastic covers etc.
not the same as a eu7000isag


----------



## tabora

iowagold said:


> so if you are going to try to get all of the power out of the gen set you will need to modify it for a 50 amp twistlock and a 50 amp breaker...


The 7600W (31.7A) continuous will run just fine with the 30A twistlock, and is sized specifically for that L15-30 outlet. It's a 30A breaker on each leg. 9500W (seems optimistic - the equivalent Duromax is only 9000W starting) is under 40A per leg and shouldn't trip the breaker immediately. The thermal (heat) mechanism located inside the breaker expands in response to temperature and is calibrated to trip when current exceeds the breaker rating. Thermal protection is designed to respond slowly (not instantly). This allows overcurrent to exceed breaker rating for a moment so when a motor start-up pulls a surge of amps, then the breaker does not trip.


----------



## iowagold

grin i do not like to run that close to rated...
not on import plugs and sockets...
just asking for trouble....

the gen set it could be over rated as a gen set output power...
need to see one on a load bank for the torcher tests.
lol or smoke show....
time will tell... but just as it is red does not make it a honda eu7000isag!

just not sold on the hf stuff.....
way too much invested in my high dollar electronics to connect to an unknown measure....


----------



## billt

That looks to be an incredible buy for an inverter unit with that high of a wattage rating. The Harbor Freight Predator line of generators has held up well, and are in well proven widespread use.


----------



## drmerdp

So I looked a little closer at pictures and specs. It does appear To have parallel ports but doesn’t mention parallel ability in the product description.

Also, the unit is advertised as a “super quiet“ generator. The decibel rating is 67db vs an eu7000 which is 58db. 67db is hardly super quiet.


----------



## drmerdp

duplicated deleted.


----------



## tabora

drmerdp said:


> Also, the unit is advertised as a “super quiet“ generator. The decibel rating is 67db vs an eu7000 which is 58db. 67db is hardly super quiet.


And the Duromax is listed as 68dB. So these are about 10 times louder than the Honda!



*Change in dB**Change in Sound Intensity/Energy*An increase of 3 dBdoubledA decrease of 3 dBhalvedAn increase of 10 dBIncreased by a factor of 10A decrease of 10 dBDecreased by a factor of 10An increase of 20 dBIncreased by a factor of 100A decrease of 20 dBDecreased by a factor of 100


----------



## crabjoe

Someone please educate me on this... what good is a parallel kit when it already puts out 30 amps? are there things that have a 50amp/120v plug? Might it be so you can get a 50amp/240 by paralleling it? If so, how is that possible? I'm confused here... 

Thanks!


----------



## tabora

crabjoe said:


> what good is a parallel kit when it already puts out 30 amps?


A good parallel kit will support 50Amps and sometimes 60Amps @ 240V.


----------



## crabjoe

tabora said:


> A good parallel kit will support 50Amps and sometimes 60Amps @ 240V.


If that's the case, I might buy two of these and get rid of my Generac 15000.. Now I can't wait to see what their parallel kit does.


----------



## iowagold

get the hf gen set on a good load bank first!
i bet it puts out way less than they advertise....
just saying....
low cost normal is low quality...
not always... but in electronics gear you do get what you pay for!
I sure have been happy with the honda eu series of gens..


----------



## JohnNY

iowagold said:


> get the hf gen set on a good load bank first!
> i bet it puts out way less than they advertise....
> just saying....
> low cost normal is low quality...
> not always... but in electronics gear you do get what you pay for!
> I sure have been happy with the honda eu series of gens..


No one will ever sway Paul away from Honda...EVER lol.
But manufactures of the Chineseium units are nipping at their heals every chance they can.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp

crabjoe said:


> If that's the case, I might buy two of these and get rid of my Generac 15000.. Now I can't wait to see what their parallel kit does.


Go for it, I’m sure we’d all love some real world feedback.

I’d really like to hear more about the powerhouse 7500 inverter as well.


----------



## tabora

I was reading the manual for the Duromax XP9000iH... I was impressed that all these items are included:


----------



## iowagold

kinda reminds you of a model A
or good classic import car..
a tool kit was included


----------



## Airstreamer67

Even a battery tender. That kit is an excellent idea.


----------



## JohnWhicker

iowagold said:


> kinda reminds you of a model A
> or good classic import car..
> a tool kit was included


Yeah, my BMW 850 CSi came with a tool kit all the way from Munich


----------



## billt

Here is a pretty good in depth video of it. The guy talks too much, but shows it pretty well. First startup is at 15:00.


----------



## billt

This guy is all gushy on the Honda. But look at how badly it under volts under a load. That is *BAD* for an inverter generator.


----------



## Robh

Wow. I chatted with Johnnys Weekends on that video and he is going to test another Honda soon.


----------



## Old man here

billt said:


> This guy is all gushy on the Honda. But look at how badly it under volts under a load. That is *BAD* for an inverter generator.


I wonder how long the Honda inverter can stand up to that abuse?


----------



## billt

Old man here said:


> I wonder how long the Honda inverter can stand up to that abuse?


I think it already failed big time. It never pulled anywhere near 2000 watts. Not even in a spike. And when it was loaded, the voltage dropped to as low as *78 Volts.* That unit should have tripped out well before that much of a voltage drop. That is inexcusable on most ANY generator..... Let alone a high dollar inverter model, that is most likely going to be used to power sensitive electronics.


----------



## Old man here

billt said:


> I think it already failed big time. It never pulled anywhere near 2000 watts. Not even in a spike. And when it was loaded, the voltage dropped to as low as *78 Volts.* That unit should have tripped out well before that much of a voltage drop. That is inexcusable on most ANY generator..... Let alone a high dollar inverter model, that is most likely going to be used to power sensitive electronics.


I agree, there is no protection built in for an overloaded condition. Just the fact that the voltage drops that low is a big issue.


----------



## Robh

Honda discussion is moving over here: Honda EU2x00i and voltage drop


----------



## drmerdp

billt said:


> This guy is all gushy on the Honda. But look at how badly it under volts under a load. That is *BAD* for an inverter generator.


I’ve personally load tested an eu1000 eu2000 and eu2200 for max load. I’ll start by saying that I own the same meter he used and it is a cheap eBay/amazon special. It’s handy but should not be relied on. Very inaccurate. Second, my eu2000 easily handles a 2000watt load with a steady voltage of 110-112vac. The eu2200 can do 2000watts at 118-120vac. 

It’s possible that the guy has a failing inverter unit... But don’t trust these tests unless the guy is using proper Meters. Bare minimum a Kill-a-watt device is pretty good for cheap.


----------



## billt

drmerdp said:


> ........ I’ll start by saying that I own the same meter he used and *it is a cheap eBay/amazon special.* It’s handy but should not be relied on. Very inaccurate.......


At 0:35 in the video he states he *built* the meter he is using to test the unit. And regardless if he did or didn't, the meter was showing correct voltage coming from the unit, until he started placing a heavy load on it. I wouldn't jump to conclusions about the meter being the issue here. I'm not saying it couldn't be, but there was no evidence of that.


----------



## drmerdp

He bought the meter which comes with a split clamp Current transformer, and installed it in a project box. I did the same. I liked the clarity of the screen but found that it was way off from my fluke clamp meter.



https://www.amazon.com/DROK-80-300V-Voltmeter-Multimeter-Transformer/dp/B01MRZAFAF/ref=sr_1_10?dchild=1&keywords=Voltage+wattage+meter&qid=1619620568&sr=8-10



The clarity of the display on this isnt As good but I found it to be more accurate.


https://www.amazon.com/Current-Amperage-Voltmeter-Multimeter-Transformer/dp/B07JB9B2QL/ref=sr_1_14?dchild=1&keywords=Voltage+wattage+meter&qid=1619620568&sr=8-14












It would have been nice to see the test using a clamp meter, that’s all.


----------



## drmerdp

So I’ve been seriously contemplating the harbor freight 9500 inverter generator. I would use it in parallel with my EU7000. I’ve been waiting to see what the parallel kit looks like but only found one for the (identical) duromax branded unit. 








DuroMax XP9000iH-PK 9000 Watt Closed Frame Inverter Parallel Cable Kit


Features Connect two XP9000iH inverters together to double your power to 18,000 peak watts and 15,200 running watts. (Generators sold separately.) Includes 1 30A 240V (L6-30) outlet and 1 50A 240V (14-50) outlet What's in The Box XP9000iH-PK Portable Inverter Generator Parallel Kit Owner's...




www.generatorfactoryoutlet.com





Taking a close look at the available pictures I noticed something concerning. Only 3 total wires at each generators connection harness. So then I looked closer at the control panel of the generators… only 2 parallel ports… For comparison the eu7000 and clone powerhorse 7500 generators have 3. 2 hots, 1 neutral.

So what gives… Well it looks like the predator 9500 only offers parallel 240v operation, not 120/240v. In other words practically useless.

It appears that the Manufacture of the predator and duromax big inverter generators either could not, or would not produce a product that resolved the neutral cross current issue that Honda and even powerhorse has…


----------



## Ground Fault

I want to be there the day that Paul reads that Honda has come out with an EU12500i. I wanna' watch as his eyes roll back in his head.😄


----------



## drmerdp

Ground Fault said:


> I want to be there the day that Paul reads that Honda has come out with an EU12500i. I wanna' watch as his eyes roll back in his head.😄


lol


----------



## iowagold

i am waiting for a 25 kw rated power honda inverter gen that will run on NG or LP selective!
that right now would sell like hot cakes!

honda japan still say there is not enough of a market for NG and LP here in the states!
the funny thing is we install a lot of conversion kits!

and the quiet box for the eu2200i gen!
they have them in japan market.... but not for the usa...
it might be an epa thing or a UL thing for the usa market!

my eyes look like jack elam's eyes most of the time now!!
lol!
so much eye rolling i cannot see straight!
GRIN!
he is one of my favorite movie guys from the old westerns!
right up there with the duke!


----------



## Ground Fault

Yea he was. I read where he was one of the nicest guys in Hollywood too. You are talking about a period in Hollywood when men were men and women were happy about it. Except Maureen O'Hara. She was never happy with "G.W." in _McLintock! 

"We now return you to our regularly scheduled programming..."_


----------



## drmerdp

iowagold said:


> i am waiting for a 25 kw rated power honda inverter gen that will run on NG or LP selective!
> that right now would sell like hot cakes!
> 
> honda japan still say there is not enough of a market for NG and LP here in the states!
> the funny thing is we install a lot of conversion kits!
> 
> and the quiet box for the eu2200i gen!
> they have them in japan market.... but not for the usa...
> it might be an epa thing or a UL thing for the usa market!
> 
> my eyes look like jack elam's eyes most of the time now!!
> lol!
> so much eye rolling i cannot see straight!
> GRIN!
> he is one of my favorite movie guys from the old westerns!
> right up there with the duke!


25kw inverter… imagine the price tag.


----------



## billt

drmerdp said:


> 25kw inverter… *imagine the price tag.*


If Honda produced it, you could probably purchase a Gulfstream 650 ER cheaper, and just use it to run your stuff off of it's APU.


----------



## billt

Airstreamer67 said:


> Even a battery tender. That kit is an excellent idea.


Both of my Westinghouse 9,500 watt models came with those same exact battery tenders. They're really nice. You simply plug them into the port on the panel, and the red LED glows until the battery is fully charged. 

Then the LED changes from red to green, which means the battery is up to full charge. They put out 2 amps. I plug mine in once a month before I run the units, and they take about 20 to 30 minutes to top off the charge. It's a lot easier than dragging out battery chargers with alligator clips, and all of that mess.


----------



## drmerdp

Well the plot thickens. Recap… The images on harbor freights web site shows L1 and L2 parallel ports but no neutral port indicating that parallel operation is strictly 240v.

Today I got around to a local harbor freight and low and behold a 9500 inverter complete with 3 parallel ports… L1, L2, and the ever elusive Neutral.

There appears to be no word on a forthcoming parallel kit, but things are at least looking promising. I really want a buddy for my EU7000 and I was super close to pulling the trigger on the new Bluetooth EU7000. Now I feel like I’m back in limbo. sigh.

I forgot to snap a picture of the parallel port with the rubber cover off… I guess I’ll make another trip to see if it’s the same ends as Honda’s, and if it’d mate with their parallel kit. Though I bet the spacing will likely be different and Honda’s plug is 3 terminals in a fixed connector, not 3 loose single connectors.


----------



## iowagold

yea see if it is 4mm male or female on those ports.
hard to say what they are thinking...

just remember these are a low cost unit....


----------



## drmerdp

iowagold said:


> yea see if it is 4mm male or female on those ports.
> hard to say what they are thinking...
> 
> just remember these are a low cost unit....


Oh I know, taking it with a big grain of Chinese salt.


----------



## iowagold

lol!
they use soy sauce grin!


----------



## drmerdp

Female. Looks like 4mm like all inverter parallel ports. Eu7000 has insulated males.


----------



## iowagold

Ha!
pm me for the connectors!
i have those listed.
most of those if they are good ones will stand 36 amps or 25 amps all of the time.

i would love to see one of those gens on a good load test bench..
just to see if the numbers claimed by the hf folks are even close to reality...

you never know who is really making the items for them...
except the country of origin.


----------



## Fireman3306

tabora said:


> Looks very much like the Duromax XP9000iH... Not dual-fuel, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUROMAX 9,000-Watt/7,600-Watt Dual Fuel Remote Start Inverter Generator with Portable Digital Parallel 50-State XP9000iH - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> 1 of the largest digital inverters available on the market, the XP9000iH is excellent for emergency home backup or power on the jobsite. Use clean power to operate your television, laptops and other sensitive
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It DOES have the parallel connectors on the front panel at the top-center.


It actually is parable however it doesn’t have the cable with it but it is parable I’m reading the owners manual as I speak


----------



## billt

iowagold said:


> .......... just remember these are a low cost unit....


They're not "low cost". It just seems that way because Honda is way overpriced in comparison.


----------



## drmerdp

The eu7000 is easily twice the machine of the 9500 predator. I fiddled around with the display model this past week. It doesn’t hold a candle to the Honda in build quality.


----------



## tabora

billt said:


> They're not "low cost". It just seems that way because Honda is way overpriced in comparison.


Geez, @billt, enough already...


----------



## billt

drmerdp said:


> The eu7000 is easily twice the machine of the 9500 predator.


"Twice" the machine? And this was ascertained exactly how? Because it costs 2-1/2 times as much, and puts out 2,100 watts less? Or is it because of it's smaller engine, coupled with fewer power outlets? Or is it due to their high quality, they have so few problems, and run so well?



drmerdp said:


> *I fiddled around with the display model* this past week. It doesn’t hold a candle to the Honda in build quality.


I see.... And you determined this "build quality", by "fiddling" with a display model? God, I love Honda fanboys. You people make this way too easy. No wonder Honda gets away with what they do. 

Perhaps you can trot on down to your local Honda dealer and "fiddle around" with their display models, and offer some solutions to the plethora of issues these people seem to be having with them.









Honda eu3000is Gas in the Oil


I work for a building supply company. We have a good customer with an eu300is (about a year and a half old). He says when it sits for even a day or so it gets fuel in the oil. I searched for similar threads here and didn't find any. My search was worded just like my title line. Is there a fuel...




www.powerequipmentforum.com













Honda EU6500IS issues


I have a Honda EU6500IS generator. The other night I lost power so me and my daughter took the generator out. We started it up, plugged it into the house, making sure all breakers were off and only turned back on a few breakers. The Volt Amp I monitor was reading 1050-1100. Ran like that for...




www.powerequipmentforum.com













Eu3000is 200volts from 110 plugs frying my appliances :(


can’t find anything in Google about how to troubleshoot, would appreciate being pointed in right direction. I took the cover off and tried to find steps for testing a voltage regulator or rectifier but can’t find anything. Thanks!!!!!!




www.powerequipmentforum.com













Honda Eu10i reving high


Starts fine on choke once the choke is off it revs past the limiter and eco button has no effect any ideas?




www.powerequipmentforum.com













Honda EU70is starter issue?


Hi , I have a Honda EU70is with around 1100hrs on it. Today when I went to start it there was nothing happening when I turn the key and pushed the starter button. The display didnt light up . It did cord start. I went home and swap out the battery but that didn't change anything. When it is...




www.powerequipmentforum.com













Honda EM7000si trouble shooting


Hello guys/gals- My first post so Ill just jump right in! 🙂 Here goes: This generator is showing codes E10, E20 and the red overload light comes on. It fires up for bout 10 seconds then shuts down. I understand codes mean no communication between inverter and GCU. I tested the harness between...




www.powerequipmentforum.com













Honda EU2200 Companion blue tooth problems


Has anyone had any connectivity issues, and fixes with this unit and its blue tooth software, with their phones. Apparently this is a new feature and Honda is having issues based on comments on the Goggle Play site. I cannot get power generation and consumption reporting, but have hours to...




www.powerequipmentforum.com













Honda eu3000is problem


Hello everybody I have a eu3000is generator and I have a big problem. She run all the Time full throttle I have to stop it before it goes major damage And i git no output power someone can help me?




www.powerequipmentforum.com













Honda EU2000i Loses RPM & Voltage output Only After...


Hi everyone. I'm a new member here. I've been battling this problem for a customer for quite some time, and before I tear this engine apart, I wanted to get some input from any experts out there. Here is what's going on. I hope you are all up for this challenge! :tango_face_smile_bi Without...




www.powerequipmentforum.com













Brand NEW Honda EU2200 VERY hard to start


I have a NEW Honda EU2200. That was bought SPECIFICALLY because my old Champion 2000W was such a MASSIVE PITA to start. Unfortunately, SO IS THE )(*&^% month-old, ridiculously expensive Honda. Even more unfortunately, there were NONE available anywhere NEAR me, so I had to make the long trek...




www.powerequipmentforum.com













Honda eu3000is problems.


My 3000 has started giving me problems. It's 7 yrs. old with many hours on it. I live off grid and the 3k gets used almost every day for various tasks. It's main use, at least in the summertime, (I live in Central Florida), is to run a small window ac unit, (5k btu), about 4 hrs a day. I have...




www.powerequipmentforum.com













Honda EU2000i No Power unless it's turned off and on.


Hello, I bought a used EU2000i (an early one, made in Japan) and i'm having a small issue where it will not put out any power when I start it up and have it running. I can let it sit and run for an hour and the green output light will not come on and there is no voltage at the AC...




www.powerequipmentforum.com













Honda eu2000i not giving any power


Hi! My honda eu2000i is not giving any power, its running like normal but the green output light is not on. Any ideas what could be wrong? Thanks!




www.powerequipmentforum.com


----------



## Browse Deweb

Any idea how many Honda generators are out there and in use for decades? If you look at reviews on sites with hundreds or thousands of reviews, Hondas, in the aggregate, have mostly near 5 star ratings. They usually only get dinged on the price aspect. If you search for issues for any product, you will find them. Some can be due to operator error and some due to maintenance or shipping damage issues, while others will be actual quality problems with the manufacturer. No manufacturer will be perfect all the time, but a well cared for Honda has proven to be a reliable product...no matter if it's a car, a snow blower, lawn mower or a generator.

I have no issue with people calling out the price. They are expensive, but when it comes down to insurance against loss of food and comfort during a prolonged outage, I want the best insurance I can afford. Buying the Honda and converting it to run on natural gas actually saved me the cost of a Honda because I no longer needed to buy a whole house, non-portable, unreliable and loud Generac generator like my neighbors have for $11k.


----------



## drmerdp

billt said:


> "Twice" the machine? And this was ascertained exactly how? Because it costs 2-1/2 times as much, and puts out 2,100 watts less? Or is it because of it's smaller engine, coupled with fewer power outlets? Or is it due to their high quality, they have so few problems, and run so well?
> 
> 
> 
> I see.... And you determined this "build quality", by "fiddling" with a display model? God, I love Honda fanboys. You people make this way too easy. No wonder Honda gets away with what they do.
> 
> Perhaps you can trot on down to your local Honda dealer and "fiddle around" with their display models, and offer some solutions to the plethora of issues these people seem to be having with them.


lol, someone’s triggered... Have you owned, used, or handled either machine? Do you have any experience to add to the discussion? What you appear to bring to the table is an irrational contempt for Honda power products. And a disrespectful attitude towards those you own them,


----------



## VelvetFoot

The screen on my Predator 3500i has more information than just hours. Is it necessary? I don't know.


----------



## billt

Browse Deweb said:


> Any idea how many Honda generators are out there and in use for decades? If you look at reviews on sites with hundreds or thousands of reviews, Hondas, in the aggregate, have mostly near 5 star ratings. They usually only get dinged on the price aspect. If you search for issues for any product, you will find them. Some can be due to operator error and some due to maintenance or shipping damage issues, while others will be actual quality problems with the manufacturer. No manufacturer will be perfect all the time, but a well cared for Honda has proven to be a reliable product...no matter if it's a car, a snow blower, lawn mower or a generator.
> 
> I have no issue with people calling out the price. They are expensive, but when it comes down to insurance against loss of food and comfort during a prolonged outage, I want the best insurance I can afford. Buying the Honda and converting it to run on natural gas actually saved me the cost of a Honda because I no longer needed to buy a whole house, non-portable, unreliable and loud Generac generator like my neighbors have for $11k.


I constantly hear this same exact argument with Mercedes owners. They carry on about the price being "worth it" because you have to pay for, "good solid German engineering and quality". And yet you see 5 times more of them in the shop with expensive repairs, than to do Toyota's that cost one third as much. It's no different with generators.

I own, and have owned Honda products in the past, and still do. I'm not saying they're crap. But for what they charge, compared to the problems people have with them, they are simply not worth it. Nowhere near. Perhaps 20 or 30 years ago, when Honda had far less competition, but not now.

Just look within the confines of this forum alone. It took me 5 minutes to cut and paste those links. If I did a Google search, I could fill 2 pages in 15 minutes. *That simply should NOT be happening with generators they have the audacity to charge over a dollar a watt for.* They should ALL perform flawlessly. The fact is they don't. And they don't care.

Many Honda generators have been notoriously hard starting for YEARS. They still are. Don't believe it? Look around in this forum alone. They also refuse to offer dual fuel. Yet that is what people want, because it makes ANY generator much more useful in a pinch. Other manufacturers all see this, and offer it. Not Honda. They're always the last to the table. So people buy elsewhere. They pay less, and they're satisfied, because they're getting all of the features they want at a far more affordable price.

Chinese quality is improving every day. There is no way around it. Predator, (Harbor Freight), has every bit as good of a guarantee as Honda does. They'll replace any defective unit they sell immediately, no questions asked. And they always have most everything in stock. They also offer extended warranties very reasonably... And they're everywhere.

Honda had better start getting on the ball, if they expect people to keep paying what they're asking... Especially in today's global economy, that is growing larger and more competitive every day. Sooner or later even their loyal fanboy base is going to wake up, and get sick and tired of paying 250% more for lesser units, that aren't as wonderful as they crack them up to be. 

Bull$h!t always sounds good when you're sitting at the bar, drinking a cold one. But it doesn't do $h!t for making electricity.


----------



## Browse Deweb

billt said:


> I constantly hear this same exact argument with Mercedes owners. They carry on about the price being "worth it" because you have to pay for, "good solid German engineering and quality". And yet you see 5 times more of them in the shop with expensive repairs, than to do Toyota's that cost one third as much. It's no different with generators.
> 
> I own, and have owned Honda products in the past, and still do. I'm not saying they're crap. But for what they charge, compared to the problems people have with them, they are simply not worth it. Nowhere near. Perhaps 20 or 30 years ago, when Honda had far less competition, but not now.
> 
> Just look within the confines of this forum alone. It took me 5 minutes to cut and paste those links. If I did a Google search, I could fill 2 pages in 15 minutes. *That simply should NOT be happening with generators they have the audacity to charge over a dollar a watt for.* They should ALL perform flawlessly. The fact is they don't. And they don't care.
> 
> Many Honda generators have been notoriously hard starting for YEARS. They still are. Don't believe it? Look around in this forum alone. They also refuse to offer dual fuel. Yet that is what people want, because it makes ANY generator much more useful in a pinch. Other manufacturers all see this, and offer it. Not Honda. They're always the last to the table. So people buy elsewhere. They pay less, and they're satisfied, because they're getting all of the features they want at a far more affordable price.
> 
> Chinese quality is improving every day. There is no way around it. Predator, (Harbor Freight), has every bit as good of a guarantee as Honda does. They'll replace any defective unit they sell immediately, no questions asked. And they always have most everything in stock. They also offer extended warranties very reasonably... And they're everywhere.
> 
> Honda had better start getting on the ball, if they expect people to keep paying what they're asking... Especially in today's global economy, that is growing larger and more competitive every day. Sooner or later even their loyal fanboy base is going to wake up, and get sick and tired of paying 250% more for lesser units, that aren't as wonderful as they crack them up to be.
> 
> Bull$h!t always sounds good when you're sitting at the bar, drinking a cold one. But it doesn't do $h!t for making electricity.


Mercedes, Audi, BMW and the like are overpriced crap. It's a straw man argument. They are status symbols. Just buy what makes you happy.

Honda makes quality products which tend to have great resale value, and it is typically easy to find parts for them for decades after purchase. I have a 12 year old Acura that runs as good as the day it was new. Some people gravitate to cheap products, some people gravitate to quality. It's difficult to find both offered in the same product. If something is inexpensive, there is likely a reason. If something is expensive, it doesn't mean it is quality but it could explain part of it. In either case, you need to look deeper.


----------



## billt

Browse Deweb said:


> ........ If something is expensive, it doesn't mean it is quality..........


Here we couldn't agree more.


----------



## LeoKnightas

Has anyone "Floated" the neutral on their Predator 9500?


----------



## drmerdp

I expect it to be floating neutral already. Checking with a multimeter is easy.


----------



## LeoKnightas

drmerdp said:


> I expect it to be floating neutral already. Checking with a multimeter is easy.


It is NOT and I have. It says it right on the front panel "Neutral Bonded to Frame"


----------



## drmerdp

Gotcha, the bond is typically in one of two places. The alternator or control panel. Since this is an inverter gen, it’s safe to assume it’s behind the control panel.


----------



## Fireman3306

JohnNY said:


> It says that all outlets are GFCI protected. Now thats gonna cause it to trip on interlock because of the wiring for the inlet box if it protects the 30amp twistlock also like mine.
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


It’s got its own push button trip above the twist lock 30amp Gfi outlet


----------



## JohnNY

Fireman3306 said:


> It’s got its own push button trip above the twist lock 30amp Gfi outlet


So the 30 amp 240v IS GFCI protected??


----------



## pipe

Comments from purchasers on harbor freight site:



> ... manual states that the hour meter also shows V, A and W but it does not
Click to expand...




> A few examples, 1, 1st oil change after 30 hours of use. 2, If a gas stabilizer is not used, the warranty is void. Do not use gas from a metal container. 3, Change oil and clean spark plug after 100 hours of use? if this were used during a power outage(ie, ice storm, hurricane) where your power could be out for a week or more, you would need to change the oil/clean plug every 4 days? 4, if not going to be used for 20 days or more, drain the carburetor, change oil, take the spark plug out, put a spoon of oil in the spark plug hole. 5, During extended storage periods the Engine must be started every 3 months and allowed to run for 15 – 20 minutes or the Warranty is VOID.
Click to expand...


----------



## drmerdp

JohnNY said:


> So the 30 amp 240v IS GFCI protected??


Nothing on the control panel indicates a universal gfci like the Honda EB generators. I’d say the manual is just poorly translated. The 30 amp outlets have over current protection (circuit breakers) but that’s looks to be it.


----------



## JohnNY

drmerdp said:


> Nothing on the control panel indicates a universal gfci like the Honda EB generators. I’d say the manual is just poorly translated. The 30 amp outlets have over current protection (circuit breakers) but that’s looks to be it.


Good because thats a problem when using an interlock or transfer switch with a bonded neutral.


----------



## tabora

LeoKnightas said:


> It says it right on the front panel "Neutral Bonded to Frame"





drmerdp said:


> Since this is an inverter gen, it’s safe to assume it’s behind the control panel.


Just look for a lug where a white Neutral is connected to the frame, typically along with the green/yellow Ground. Remove the Neutral jumper and insulate it and that should do it...


----------



## Mobilesport

billt said:


> If Honda produced it, you could probably purchase a Gulfstream 650 ER cheaper, and just use it to run your stuff off of it's APU.


I seen a guy get really desperate during a winter storm in Canada , he used his little Honda economy car running a power cable from it to his RV to run his furnace , it was a very interesting show.


----------



## LeoKnightas

drmerdp said:


> Gotcha, the bond is typically in one of two places. The alternator or control panel. Since this is an inverter gen, it’s safe to assume it’s behind the control panel.


You were right! It's behind the Control Panel on the Ground Lug.


----------



## iowagold

there ya go!
nice pix!


----------



## jayfus

Nice lug


----------



## WinHilo

pipe said:


> Comments from purchasers on harbor freight site:


Warranty is done after 3 months.


----------



## iowagold

I think they have an extended warranty plan for a few bucks.
2nd party insurance...
but with all the issues they get it would be worth it!


----------



## LaSwamp

iowagold said:


> I think they have an extended warranty plan for a few bucks.
> 2nd party insurance...
> but with all the issues they get it would be worth it!


Are Predator generators rebadges? It seems like I read that they are, but I'm not sure.


----------



## tabora

LaSwamp said:


> Are Predator generators rebadges? It seems like I read that they are, but I'm not sure.











Who Makes Predator Engines? Why Should You Use Predator?


This article is about who makes Predator Engines. Stay with us to learn more about the manufacturer, pricing, and reviews of Predator Engines.




whomakehub.com












Where Are Predator Engines Manufactured? - Generator Hero


Whether you agree with the idea of clone products or not, it's hard to deny that Predator engines have caused quite a storm over recent years.




www.generatorhero.com


----------



## pipe

Would be useless as have had multiple 3 to 5 week outages in last decade on multiple homes. 300 hours in nothing for a Honda.


----------



## LaSwamp

pipe said:


> View attachment 12057
> 
> 
> Would be useless as have had multiple 3 to 5 week outages in last decade on multiple homes. 300 hours in nothing for a Honda.


300 hours? Even properly maintained? That's really low. Like a car that's designed to last at only15k miles. If guess if you use it for a few hours a year, it could last quite a while. 

That equals out to a little over 12 days of use. That cannot be right.


----------



## billt

Properly maintained they, (Predator), will last as long as ANY competing brand.


----------



## Browse Deweb

billt said:


> Properly maintained they, (Predator), will last as long as ANY competing brand.


Evidence? Data?


----------



## pipe

LaSwamp said:


> 300 hours? Even properly maintained? .. That cannot be right.


Think the opposite of what you 1st thought it to mean. Our Hondas in past have run thousands of hours with routine oil, filters, valve adjustments.


----------



## OrlyP

Browse Deweb said:


> Evidence? Data?


Saw a video on YT about a Predator 3500 with close to 6,000 engine hours. That was 3, maybe 4 years ago. It did necessitate minor servicing but overall, that's not bad for something that costs around the same amount as the smaller Honda EU2200i.

I don't know where the 300 hours came from or how it was derived, but I think that's too short of a lifetime for ANY generator.... except maybe the 2-stroke sub-1200W models.


----------



## billt

Browse Deweb said:


> Evidence? Data?


I'll say the same to whomever said they only last 300 hours.


----------



## pipe

OrlyP said:


> I don't know where the 300 hours came from ...


From this post linked articles.


----------



## Browse Deweb

I did some searching on Predator users and some are very happy with their purchases and generator reliability. As with any product, some are not. Youtube has a video of a guy with 1500 hours on his with no issues. A couple other videos of users with problems. I suppose this is the same type of thing you'd find with other brands unless they are really poor quality and you see nothing but complaints left and right. I suppose if the generator was built properly without any manufacturing defects and is broken in correctly and well maintained, it should last a few thousand hours.


----------



## billt

There are more than enough of these engines out there being used in various applications. They're one of the most popular small engines currently being produced, and are being sold daily in literally thousands of Harbor Freight stores nationwide.

If they were failing in as little as 300 hours, it would be all over the Internet. It's not. Read the reviews on these engines, and they're very highly rated.


----------



## j.boudreaux88

Browse Deweb said:


> I did some searching on Predator users


Did you Browse....Deweb?


----------



## Browse Deweb

j.boudreaux88 said:


> Did you Browse....Deweb?


Indeed I did!


----------



## iowagold

to each their own..
i still bleed Honda red...
lol!
yea there is a BIG difference in all of the engines.
make sure to have the iron sleeve or steel bore...
and yes the valve set up is a BIG thing...
Honda GX engines have a solid proven design.
and with a bit of love and care full use they can last a life time or two!


----------



## OrlyP

iowagold said:


> to each their own..
> i still bleed Honda red...
> lol!
> yea there is a BIG difference in all of the engines.
> make sure to have the iron sleeve or steel bore...
> and yes the valve set up is a BIG thing...
> Honda GX engines have a solid proven design.
> and with a bit of love and care full use they can last a life time or two!


lol

I guess Honda fan boyz cuts across all product categories. I thought they were just limited to Honda cars. "VTEC just kicked in yo!" 

Yeah, can't really fault them for designing and making proper engines.


----------

